# The Burlington Knot (a necktie)



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Stopped in TJ Max during lunch & picked up a few of the new "mod" Hickey Freeman Ties (measure 3 & 1/4 at the bottom) for $12 each. Am pleased to say that they are tapered like the final "Burlington Knot".


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

what is this burlington knot? I have an old J.Press tie that is labeled "the burlington knot", and have always been a bit confused by it.

Southeastern Pennsylvania Trad Authority


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry to bump this up again, but I still am curious, and I just bought another press tie at a thrift store--3.5 in, hunter w/phesants, will be great for fall--and it too says on the keeper "the burlington knot". Is this simply Press' name for their in house line of ties? Or, is it something more mysterious? Also, the label says "New York, New Haven, Cambridge"(no D.C. or S.F.). From this can anyone give a rough date for the tie?

Southeastern Pennsylvania Trad Authority


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it lined & color of the label?


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

It is lined in a navy satiny/silky material, the label is midnight blue, and the keeper is white with red letters and reads "The Burlington Knot by J. Press". It looks brand new.


Southeastern Pennsylvania Trad Authority


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds like a mid 1970's-


----------



## misterman (Feb 3, 2005)

there were two different widths, one was the burlington knot and the other was the beaufort knot. at some point they got mixed up, and has really meant nothing for a while. i am relaunching the burlington knot for fall '06, it is a 2" tie in three different authentic regimental stripes, with a square bottom.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> Stopped in TJ Max during lunch & picked up a few of the new "mod" Hickey Freeman Ties (measure 3 & 1/4 at the bottom) for $12 each. Am pleased to say that they are tapered like the final "Burlington Knot".


Hmmm. Must check TJMaxx for the Hickey ties. That's a great price for a HF tie.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Mister M-
What regiments will be offered in the 2.0 Burlington Redux? They sound pretty funky (& that's positive in this context). Good stuff- am afraid that I am now looking forward to Fall. What is considered the universal or trad necktie width that can transcend trends 3.25 or 3.0? 
Regards,
Foghorn


----------



## misterman (Feb 3, 2005)

both widths are fine with me.



> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> Mister M-
> What regiments will be offered in the 2.0 Burlington Redux? They sound pretty funky (& that's positive in this context). Good stuff- am afraid that I am now looking forward to Fall. What is considered the universal or trad necktie width that can transcend trends 3.25 or 3.0?
> ...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

The new J. Press ties will have a square end, huh?

Does anyone remember the old Rooster ties? I believe they were known for their square end also. Must have been the same era as the old J. Press ties.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Very likely with the Rooster '78-'85 era. I have a few silk woven ties that I had the option of plain or point & I have one of each made (Talbott). Someone else did squarebottom silk ties not too long ago (horizontal stripes).


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll bring this thread up again even though it's old...I just bought one of these ties at the DC shop. Can someone [from Press or otherwise] just give a little context to the tie? Appropriate wear with what...is it casual? It seems casual to me. When was this shape of tie in vogue or at least more prevalent? Seems like 60s to me. Any further thoughts are appreciated.

Danny


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

Danny said:


> I'll bring this thread up again even though it's old...I just bought one of these ties at the DC shop. Can someone [from Press or otherwise] just give a little context to the tie? Appropriate wear with what...is it casual? It seems casual to me. When was this shape of tie in vogue or at least more prevalent? Seems like 60s to me. Any further thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Danny


Yep, late 50s and early 60s, at least here in Europe. Very 'Continental Cool'. I've got some vintage numbers in silk satin, with horizontal stripes. I wear them with mohair suits (3 or 2 buttons, slim lapels, etc.) or sportscoat/blazers with similar characteristics, and always with short collared white shirts (to emphasize the 'visual cut' effect): tabcollars, forward points with collar bar or BD. 
I've never considered them as specificly casual, just a different option. If I should give them a 'formality rank' I'd put them on the same level as knitted ties.
I've seen the square end ties at J.Press in their NY premise, I like them; even if I'm more keen to horizontal/vertical stripes/patterns, they're a nice alternative.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> The new J. Press ties will have a square end, huh?
> 
> Does anyone remember the old Rooster ties? I believe they were known for their square end also. Must have been the same era as the old J. Press ties.


Yeah, I used to like those Rooster ties. Our town had a store that sold them, in fact it might have been called the Rooster Store. My old track coach (we'retalking 60's here, not 70's) had one with an eye chart design. I've spent a little bit of time looking online for Rooster ties without success.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Yeah, I used to like those Rooster ties. Our town had a store that sold them, in fact it might have been called the Rooster Store. My old track coach (we'retalking 60's here, not 70's) had one with an eye chart design. I've spent a little bit of time looking online for Rooster ties without success.


I did a quick search and found a few Rooster ties.

https://www.rubylane.com/shops/baublesbanglesandbeads/item/jrl004311

https://search.ebay.com/search/sear...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! I may add that to my favorite searches and see what turns up periodically.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

There are currently two different auctions on eBay for J. Press Burlington Knot ties. Both lots include six ties of varying patterns. I saw them yesterday but didn't link them in the eBay thread. I'll post them soon...

TT


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yea, i'm definitely bidding on them. Won't have to buy ties for another year. I wouldn't be surprised if the auction gets somewhere like 50 dollars.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Do you know what the width on those Press ties would be? Does Press only do narrower ties (3-3.25")?

Untilted: I saw an auction the other day for a lot of 10 BB University stripe ties also. Feel like taking care of your tie shopping for the next two years?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Man, that seller has 2 lots of 10 ties! Pretty nice. Awfully tempting at even at $20 per.....


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Don't overpay for the bb university ties. I have seen them at the bb outlets for $20 each.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Based on looking at the ebay auctions now I am confused...they have pointed bottoms. I think I am reading too much into the term 'burlington knot'...is it just a brand name for a subset of ties...having nothing to do with the square bottom?

Danny


----------



## bltprf502 (Jan 29, 2007)

*I bought a set of the J. Press ties on ebay*

I am new to AA. This is my first post. I heard seen some chatter about the 2 sets of 6 J. Press ties in ebay. I had been watching them when I found your threads on the ties. I actually won one of the sets of 6 and received them in the mail today. For their age, they look to be in quite nice shape. I am curious about the different colored tags (J. Press tags on the back). Some are navy blue, some are burgandy, one is black and one or two are dark green. Does anyone know how old they are? SOme of them look brand new, but I can tell they are several years old. Also, the widths are pretty narrow. Maybe 3 to 3.25 in width. I am very traditional in style and do not mind old school, but don't so much want to look like a school boy with too narrow of ties. These are a bit narrowwer than the 10 or so BB ties I have. Can any of you elborate on the ties ages and widths?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

bltprf502 said:


> I am new to AA. This is my first post. I heard seen some chatter about the 2 sets of 6 J. Press ties in ebay. I had been watching them when I found your threads on the ties. I actually won one of the sets of 6 and received them in the mail today. For their age, they look to be in quite nice shape. I am curious about the different colored tags (J. Press tags on the back). Some are navy blue, some are burgandy, one is black and one or two are dark green. Does anyone know how old they are? SOme of them look brand new, but I can tell they are several years old. Also, the widths are pretty narrow. Maybe 3 to 3.25 in width. I am very traditional in style and do not mind old school, but don't so much want to look like a school boy with too narrow of ties. These are a bit narrowwer than the 10 or so BB ties I have. Can any of you elborate on the ties ages and widths?


If you don't like some of them, you can sell them at the trad forum exchange thread.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

For the love of god, can someone please definitively answer what "The Burlington Knot" is? Was this a company that made the ties for J Press? 
In any event, these ties are amazing, and if anyone has any they could part with, I would buy them all.
I've amassed a pretty nice collection of them thus far, but I'm hoping to gather more.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I wondered about this myself. Richard Press said that the "'Burllington Knot' was the 3 1/2 inch width necktie originally produced for J. Press by Welch, Margetson in England beginning in the middle 1930s."


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I thrifted these near Cambridge, MA Each have a tag which reads "The Burlington Knot"
Sorry I don't have a better pic at the moment, I can upload one later.


----------



## schwammy (Oct 22, 2014)

Having recently purchased a fairly large batch of new old stock J. Press ties from the late 1940s / early 1950s, I can take a stab at this question. 

The Burlington Knot was the higher end model tie - wider, longer, and heavier. All of the Burlington Knot ties measure at least 4" wide and have price tags ranging from $7.50 to $10.00. Most are woven silk, some are wool, and one is real ancient madder. All say "Woven in England."

The Beaufort Knot ties are narrower and lighter weight, with thinner padding inside and sometimes lighter weight silk. Some are printed rather than woven, and the Beaufort Knot ties have price tags ranging from $6 to $8.50. Again, most of the Beaufort Knot ties are silk, but at least two are wool challis. Also all say "Woven in England."

I have two very similar red and green striped ties, but one is a Beaufort and one is a Burlington. The Beaufort measures 3-3/8 inches wide and 54 inches long, while the Burlington measures 4-1/8 inches wide and 55-1/2 inches long. And the filler inside the Beaufort is thinner, producing an overall lighter-weight tie. The Beaufort is $6.50 and the Burlington is $10. That's really the only noticeable difference. 

Hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------

